# Help experts: DH67CL motherboard: Yellow question marks in Device Manager



## MaryG (Mar 4, 2011)

Help experts: Yellow question marks in Device Manager: Intel H67 SandyBridge chipset (DH67CL motherboard) with Windows XP

I have used an an Intel DH67CL Sandy Bridge "6 Series" H67 Chipset motherboard, to serve as an upgrage for an old Intel D845WN PC running Win XP SP2, and did an XP "repair installation" by the book.

All in all the installation went pretty well (I had to change BIOS configuration from AHCI to IDE, though). The repair installation goes through a new "Hardware Enumeration" and updates the HAL. Then I loaded some of the new drivers from the mobo driver CD. 

The problem is now, when the PC boots it says: "New Hardware Found", but it can't find the driver (nor can it be found in "updates"), and when I open Device Manager and look for missing drivers (so-called: "other devices"), there are three yellow question marks (which stand for missing or bad drivers):

1. "Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus": "VEN 8086 DEV 2805". (Vendor 8086 is Intel. 2805 must be about the chipset). I can't find "DEV 2805" on the Net. (Sound/audio are working fine, BTW).

2. "Unknown Device": "VEN 8086 DEV 0102". Vendor 8086 is Intel again. I found this: "Intel SandyBridge HD graphics" at the "driverskit dot com" site, but I don't want to install their "driver locator software" - I suspect spyware/malware.

3. "Unknown Device": "VEN 1095 DEV 0680". This is a Dynamode Silicon Image IDE/ATA PCI storage controller card, for which I have installed the driver and it's working fine (including IDE disk access). I don't understand why it's showing as a missing driver.

Can you help with finding/installing the drivers? Your help will be appreciated. By the way, I have updated the mobo BIOS - it's up to date.

Thank In Advance - Mary H


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TPU....... try re-installing the chipset drivers but try downloading them from you board manufacturers site.  it would also help if you listed your system specs.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Mar 4, 2011)

download and install the following things from intel, this should install *ALL* of your drivers needed for xp and after there should not be any more yellow question marks

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=19691&ProdId=3284&lang=eng

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=19642&ProdId=3284&lang=eng

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=19757&ProdId=3284&lang=eng

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=19629&ProdId=3284&lang=eng

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=19632&ProdId=3284&lang=eng

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=19627&ProdId=3284&lang=eng


----------



## MaryG (Mar 4, 2011)

*I've done those installations*

Tatty_One & Arakis: thanks fr your support.

>Tatty_One: "try re-installing the chipset drivers but try downloading them from you board manufacturers site".
The drivers I had installed were from Intel's site

> " it would also help if you listed your system specs". 
System:  Intel DH67CL motherboard, i5-2300 processor, 4 GB Kingston DDR3 1,333 MHz memory, 2x 40 GB HDDs on a Silicon Image PCI IDE adaptor, + 460 GB SATA HDD, Windows XP Pro SP2

>Arrakis+9: I have already downloaded and intalled the drivers you mention, (initially from the CD shipped with the board, then from the Intel web site), (except for the CIR, which I don't consider necessary).  It didn't help. In fact, the Intel hardware discovery tool does not claim that any drivers are missing.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 4, 2011)

My 1st suggestion is to stick the dvd for the motherboard into the dvd player then boot up to desktop. It should auto find whatever is missing.


----------



## MaryG (Mar 4, 2011)

*I've used the CD*

> EastCoasthandle said: "stick the dvd for the motherboard into the dvd player then boot up to desktop. It should auto find whatever is missing". 

I've used the CD. It does not complain about any missing drivers. Yet on boot, the system says: "found new hardware", (without specifying which), and it can't find the driver, and like I said, in Device Manager one sees 3 devices with problems, (the yellow quesion marks I mentioned).


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 4, 2011)

tried updating ur XP with Service Pack 3 see if that makes any different?

i notice that on lappy's and that when they won't accept some drivers or wireless internet than i installed SP3 and they suddenly accepted it all 0.0


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 4, 2011)

You dont need to type what a member posts, just "click" the quote button bottom right of their post.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 4, 2011)

does XP support sandy bridge?


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 4, 2011)

Go to "start" >> "Run" and type "msconfig"

check that you don't have limited startup options which may be the cause...... see pic.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 4, 2011)

BarbaricSoul said:


> does XP support sandy bridge?



Thats a damn good point!


----------



## MaryG (Mar 5, 2011)

Tatty_One said:


> check that you don't have limited startup options which may be the cause...... see pic.


It's normal startup.


puma99dk said:


> i notice that on lappy's and that when they won't accept some drivers or wireless internet than i installed SP3 and they suddenly accepted it all 0.0


I'll try updating to SP3 and report. I am worried a bit that after updating, all kinds of things might happen, like computer not booting, or going into a boot loop, etc (there are such scare stories on the NET). I guess I will first create a disk image of C: using CloneZilla.
I'll report

Thanks for the good suggestions


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 5, 2011)

why don't u just get a Windows XP with intergrated SP3?

when u got ur key u can make it on ur own or dl it online as long as u got ur own key i don't think that's much illegal ^^


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 5, 2011)

MaryG said:


> It's normal startup.
> I'll try updating to SP3 and report. I am worried a bit that after updating, all kinds of things might happen, like computer not booting, or going into a boot loop, etc (there are such scare stories on the NET). I guess I will first create a disk image of C: using CloneZilla.
> I'll report
> 
> Thanks for the good suggestions



Try "selective" startup but enable all options.


----------



## Yin (Mar 5, 2011)

sometimes drivers may be in the software section on the disc, try installing those


----------



## MaryG (Mar 12, 2011)

*Solved with your help. Here's the report*

Hi experts. Here is the promised report.

First, I backed up the C: drive, made an image using CloneZilla. (Good tool, terrible user interface, + doesn't have yet NIC drivers for Intel Sandy Bridge).

2. I installed the WinXP SP3 upgrade.

3. In "Device Manager", I right-clicked the yellow sign for the missing driver for the Dynamode Silicon Image IDE storage controller, using their supplied CD. This time the system accepted the file and loaded the driver!

4. I then found (couldn't find before) and downloaded an installation file for both the HD video and audio bus of the Intel "6-Series" H67 chipset, and installed it - it went fine.  Vendor 8086 (Intel), products 2805 and 0102. Interestingly, Google didn't find it, I found it on Bing.

So many thanks to all the guys here for your help and enthusiasm.

Next problem: This PC used to operate a Microtek flatbed scanner, model V6UPL, using their ScanWizard 5 software. When I connected it now, it says: "found new hardware, loading drivers", then "ready to use", then a BSOD! (As you recall, this PC had an old motherboard and was running SP2, and I've replaced it with a new SandyBridge mobo running SP3). Any ideas what to do?


----------

